# [Video] 5x5x5 example solves with Yau5



## Robert-Y (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's my own video. I'm not trying to outdo ottozing, I was supposed to do this ages ago. Fortunately I found enough time and motivation today 

Copied from description:

Here are 6 solves for you. Sorry if you don't like the quality, I used my phone again 
If you have any questions, simply make a comment on this video or send a private message to me.

I've realised that I made some small mistakes or some bad choices in some of the solves. It's a bit hard to lookahead using my phone camera 

Cube: Shengshou (Modded by Breandan)


----------



## ottozing (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for making this  I'm gonna look over this heaps later today and pick up as much as I can.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 7, 2013)

No problem! It didn't take me that long, I just hope that it's clear enough and that I'm not going too fast for people.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 7, 2013)

how many people actually use yau for 5x5? is it popular?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 7, 2013)

Not many since I haven't told many people about it and this video + ottozing's video are first videos containing example solves. The videos are perhaps the only available sources for help, (I mean apart from myself of course ). I haven't made a written tutorial yet but I hope this video is sufficient for everyone...

You can always ask me for help in this thread or pm me etc.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 7, 2013)

i think yau on 5x5 is not as good as yau on 4x4 cos the only time you really save is 3 easy edges, look ahead and cross to make up for the harder last 4 centers. on a 4x4 you definitely save time as the last 4 edges are easy even with only u moves but on a 5x5 you actually lose time due to how much faster the centers are using reduction? i dont know if that made sense or if it is correct but its certainly true for me so i think ill stay the method that faz uses(ive got no idea what its called) which i actually figured out by my self. yay


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 7, 2013)

Well yeah the reason I think it can be good is that you don't need after cross and centres have been completed, edge pairing becomes a lot easier since you don't need to look for edge pieces on the bottom. I'm also getting closer to sub 1:10 and I'm not the best 555 solver available, I think someone like Mats or Sebastian could get sub 1:05 or even sub 1 avgs easily if they practise enough. I don't turn as fast as they do (yet). Of course you lose time on centres doing it my way but I still think that the sacrifice in time for the "easy" cross (and easier reduction finish) is worth it.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 7, 2013)

you could try to get all edge on bottom for reduction then its like yau but with better look ahead. its what i do anyway quite efficient.


----------



## CubeRoots (Mar 8, 2013)

yay more solves! thankyou Rob. How do you turn subtitles on? 

How beneficial do you find being colour neutral?


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 8, 2013)

yeeeheee 
I haven't watched it yet, but I'll try to get through it this weekend. Hope this convinces me to switch.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 8, 2013)

After the first 2 examples I've already changed the way I do the 3 cross edges  Any additional advice/tips/tricks for the last 4 edges? It's currently the only part of my solve where I have to think a fair bit.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 8, 2013)

Well assuming that we go for the approach where we form build a XXcross (or pseudo XXcross) after the second 4 edges have been built:

The main idea is to 1) Build 2 edges as fast as possible and 2) take care of the remaining two edges in one alg (after necessary setups)

Here are some options for 1)
a) (This is the most popular choice for me) Try to scan for tredges which contain a good midge+wing pair. Move this to the FL or FR slot and perform a slice-replace-slice back wing cycle so that at least one edge has been built + another good midge+wing pair has been made. Repeat this for the second edge if necessary.
b) Or try to look for a good pair of wings on a tredge. Perform a similar procedure like with 1a except you cycle midges around for your first edge. Don't forget that you can use this cycle to help: F' M' U2 M F or the mirror: F M' U2 M F'.
c) If neither of the above starts are available try to look for a checkered midge+wing pair (a pair with wing next to a midge which needs flipping). Try to find the remaining component and perform a slice-flip tredge-slice back wing cycle to build the edge. Another thing you can do if you spot two checkered midge+wing pairs is: Place them opposite to each other and perform a slice-flip tredge slice back *midge* cycle to transform them into two good midge+wing pairs.
d) If all of the above fails well I guess you're left with the worse case possible. So you have no good pairs or checkered pairs anywhere. I'm not sure if I have a decent approach for these cases. Normally I try to form two good midge+wing pairs, (sometimes wing-wing), and finish off with approach a) (sometimes b)

This is how I generally take care of 2) *if I have parity* (the last 2 edges):
a) If both edges are in FL and FR, simply do F' x (parity alg) x' F. Or R U R' F (parity alg) F'(It depends on the case obviously). Of course, the mirror setups are also options.
b) If there is one in FL or FR and one on the top layer:
i) FL: Move the one on top to UB and do F (alg) F' OR move the one on top to UR and do L' U'/U (alg) L
ii) FR: Move the one on top to UB and do F' (alg) F OR move the one on top to UL and do R U'/U (alg) R'
c) If both are on top but adjacent to each other:
i) Do a simple 4 move setup like R U R' U' or R U' R' U etc. and execute the algorithm
ii) Move both of them to UL and UF and do L' B' (alg) B L OR F R U'/U R' (alg) F'
iii) Move both of them to UR and UF and do R B (alg) B' R' OR F' L' U'/U L (alg) F
d) This isn't really another case but if I am left with OLL parity in FL or FR, I usually just continue my 333 solve until it appears on the top layer and I tend to take care of it after completing F2L.


As you can see in the 2nd and 4th examples, I do not solve 2 F2L pairs because I spotted an easy cycle for next edge so I decide to build the last 4 edges without the solving 2 F2L pairs. This isn't my usual approach to building the 4 edges, but I think it's worth it for easy cases. However I still take (almost) the same approach for building the last 2 edges.


I realise some of this is obvious, but I hope this helps you and others out


----------



## ncube (Mar 8, 2013)

I think this method is really good, but imo, it could be better to just do centers and then cross pieces after that so you don't lose time on centers and you still have easy last 8 edges. I'm not really qualified to say anything is better, since I'm like 2:00, but those are just my thought. Thanks for the examples!


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe you're right I'm not sure but here's a quick cross+centres avg of 12 which i just finished:

33.68, 33.36, 34.39, (37.85), 30.82, 32.67, (29.11), 36.59, 36.08, 36.48, 32.37, 37.83 => 34.43

Maybe it's good I'm not sure. I need faster 555 solvers to try and to compare with 

EDIT: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...1-09-WR-single&p=778158&viewfull=1#post778158

This isn't much to compare with but Feliks' centres takes around 18 seconds and his F8E takes around 19 seconds. If we halve his F8E and add it onto his centres we get roughly 27.5 seconds (without cross formed). Maybe my times are ok but still need to be better.

Then again, I am comparing myself with the world record holder which is a bit silly


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Maybe you're right I'm not sure but here's a quick cross+centres avg of 12 which i just finished:
> 
> 33.68, 33.36, 34.39, (37.85), 30.82, 32.67, (29.11), 36.59, 36.08, 36.48, 32.37, 37.83 => 34.43
> 
> ...



I'm at ~50 for that step (my Yau4 on 5x5 times are 1:40ish, and my redux times are ~1:28, 30ish centers).


----------

